# Clean or hairy?



## 69ingchipmunks (May 19, 2013)

Ladies, do you prefer men with shaved legs or smooth legs or hairy legs? xoxo


----------



## frosya10 (Jun 9, 2013)

never seen a man with shaven legs, so probably too used to hairy legs on a guy haha
i'm sure if more guys did it, it wouldn't be a big deal


----------



## Swfl (Jun 9, 2013)

I shaved mine once and my wife was not thrilled... i did it for her so guess I went and took a wrong turn there.  she asked me not to do it again.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 9, 2013)

Manscaping please.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 9, 2013)

^^x2!


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 9, 2013)

I like a cleanshaven man.  no chest hair, little or no leg hair and for sure................ he shaves his armpits!  Its just so much nicer to feel skin on skin............IMO


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 9, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I like a cleanshaven man.  no chest hair, little or no leg hair and for sure................ he shaves his armpits!  Its just so much nicer to feel skin on skin............IMO



That sounds like a lot of work


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 9, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> That sounds like a lot of work


oh, I'm worth the effort!  LOL LOL


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't shave my legs but do my chest. Legs would take some real getting used to.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 9, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> oh, I'm worth the effort!  LOL LOL



Lol, I knew that was coming.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 11, 2013)

The only thing I shave is my face


----------



## the_predator (Jun 11, 2013)

I shave my face and my junk! I shaved my chest once and wife hated it.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 12, 2013)

i shave face, chest and abs. i trim the bush and clip my underarms. i keep some hair but its short. 

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 12, 2013)

Trim the pubes, shave the face occasionally growing a mustache or beard depending on my mood lately.  Men are supposed to be hairy.  Little boys are hairless.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

Everything goes, accept underarm hair


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jun 13, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> Manscaping please.



But how much?  My gf has said I need to shave bald my boys if I want em in her mouth.  I guess I don't care much about that so I haven't bothered...  Seems like it would look weird, bald balls in a bigger pube bush.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Everything goes, accept underarm hair


Lol I'm the same. Hairy dudes just look gross IMO. I work a very physical job and sweat like a whore in church so I do anything I can to expel some heat.


----------



## castlehill (Jun 17, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I like a cleanshaven man.  no chest hair, little or no leg hair and for sure................ he shaves his armpits!  Its just so much nicer to feel skin on skin............IMO



I agree with exphys88, way too much work.  I shave everything but underarms and legs and I doubt there is a woman I would shave them for.  You have to still be a guy and we aren't the pretty ones lol.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't mind hair.....but keep it clean. Maintain that shit


----------



## CG (Jun 17, 2013)

If it grows, it meets thine old bic. Cept for the forearms tho, I don't get enough hair to justify porcupine status lol


----------



## SFW (Jun 17, 2013)

Bushy pubes are all the rage in milan this year.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jun 18, 2013)

Tried shavin the pits once, big mistake!  Pits felt slimey  with deodorant on..not a great feeling.  I am lucky enough not to be a hairy guy, my girl loves it!


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a beard, so that gets trimmed. Everything else would require a lawn mower.  None of the gals who have been in my life or my wife seemed to mind.


----------



## Shivalismith (Jul 8, 2013)

i also like looking a clean shaven man yet if they are not then it's OK .. as this is no big issue to me


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 9, 2013)

I shave everything, it's a must for me, using an electric shaver is much easier. And if you want smoothness use a razor after you have the hairs cut down really small. Doesn't take that much time when using electric (the kind a hair stylist or barber would use)


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 17, 2013)

im to much of a mans man to shave everything. I trim my body to keep it clean to show off definition. Completely gone done stairs, trim the underarms but keep the legs where they are. I am not disgustingly hairy but no way am i going to spend all the time shaving. I use to and all it turns out to be is annoying razor burn and stubble that pisses of my girl. Plus my wife thinks of men as being manly and dominate. So she likes a lil hair. She made fun of me when I was shaving my legs for my contest...


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 17, 2013)

Shaving off your fur to be silky smooth? What a bunch of metrosexuals.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm a hairy guy and my woman loves it. I really think that you should embrace the hair on a man it's a great thing. I have it on my chest and legs and haven't had any complaints yet. I love it and she does too. Manscaping is for wimps.


----------



## sityslicker (Jul 17, 2013)

ItzLouGunz said:


> Tried shavin the pits once, big mistake!  Pits felt slimey  with deodorant on..not a great feeling.  I am lucky enough not to be a hairy guy, my girl loves it!



Just imagine shaving your crack haha. 

I shave my face, chest, abs, arms, and trim below the belt. I've done legs on a few occasions (and it feels awesome) but it grows back so quickly its a pain in the ass to maintain.


----------



## biggy-e (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with most of the guys. way too hard to maintain all that hair. armpits, chest and the family jewels all get shaved or trimmed.


----------



## poppa_cracker (Aug 12, 2013)

I use buzzers everywhere. I hate body hair! It takes maybe 15 min to buzz your whole body and the hair stays soft.


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Aug 12, 2013)

You definitely have to get rid of the pubes, ass hair probably too. As well as underarm hair, no female wants to lay next to a guy with 6" long hairs under his arms. Nor do I want to be at the gym doing some overhead pressing motions and have girls looking at my long pube-like hairs sticking strait out from under my arms nor do I want to see that on myself either.

Also, why the hell am I participating in such an old thread I wonder out loud?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Aug 13, 2013)

AnabolicAmerica said:


> You definitely have to get rid of the pubes, ass hair probably too. As well as underarm hair, no female wants to lay next to a guy with 6" long hairs under his arms. Nor do I want to be at the gym doing some overhead pressing motions and have girls looking at my long pube-like hairs sticking strait out from under my arms nor do I want to see that on myself either.



Actually I've gotten the opposite advice recently from a few chicks -- don't shave the pits.  Mine are just 3" long or so and blond-ish, not wiry, so that may make the difference.  I'll survey some more babes and see if it all jives.


----------



## biggy-e (Aug 13, 2013)

It depends on how hairy and thick it is.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd fucking die if the man shaved his pits


he'd officially be reaching the tipping point of being more concerned with his appearance than I am and I'd replace him immediately. ok, I wouldn't but I'd mercilessly ridicule him while he waited for it to grow out.

but he's also a bit of a homo about his hair, shoes and belts. Don't even get me started about ties.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2013)

I shave everything except for legs and arms...... legs are just too weird shaved.   Did I miss it? I would really like to shave my arms to show off vascularity, especially on a cut..... My gf says I would look like a 14 year old boy.  

What do you guys and gals think??


----------



## wannabstrong (Aug 14, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> I shave everything except for legs and arms...... legs are just too weird shaved.   Did I miss it? I would really like to shave my arms to show off vascularity, especially on a cut..... My gf says I would look like a 14 year old boy.
> 
> What do you guys and gals think??


I think it should only matter what your girlfriend thinks.  Everyone elses opinion shouldn't matter.  This is a really stupid thread.


----------



## stan69 (Aug 31, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> I shave everything except for legs and arms...... legs are just too weird shaved.   Did I miss it? I would really like to shave my arms to show off vascularity, especially on a cut..... My gf says I would look like a 14 year old boy.
> 
> What do you guys and gals think??


I buzz my arms and legs....thin then out ...looks good...


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 1, 2013)

Negged myself for reading this


----------



## Phoenix2 (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't mind a man with body hair - I mean, keep it maintained, but I can't get used to seeing anything like arms/legs shaved.  It always looks weird to me.  But then again, I am one of the three percent of women who actually like beards, or whatever the current statistic is.....


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2013)

Sometimes I shave sometimes I don't. Just depends on my mood but I'm as hairy as a bear so its a pretty big difference.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 15, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Sometimes I shave sometimes I don't. Just depends on my mood but I'm as hairy as a bear so its a pretty big difference.



Dang, then did you need to soak in a vat of Nair to get that fine hairless look you have in your avi??? Its not like we're seeing a bunch of shaving nicks!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha, I bought stock in Gillette


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 16, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Sometimes I shave sometimes I don't. Just depends on my mood but I'm as hairy as a bear so its a pretty big difference.




right here^^^ I can relate, early forties and I started growing lat hair! lol. I am thinking about one of those laser treatment systems... I think the the leaner I get the more hair comes off, vanity is a mfer.


----------



## anzacman (Dec 14, 2013)

So is spaghetti.


----------



## TVL (Dec 22, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> The only thing I shave is my face



I don't even shave that


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2013)

I shave everything but my ass, hams and quads. So it looks like im wearing a pair of Kashmir shorts when im naked. Try it. Its all the rage in Milan this winter.


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2013)

I also never shave my forearms, calves or shins either. Too metro.


----------



## BB's Dad (Jan 2, 2014)

I have everything waxed shaving makes the hair to course. The reason I stated waxing was because all the hair on my arms and chest where gray and I am trying to look younger. My wife was not sure that she would like it but now she makes sure I don't hair anywhere.


The Best Thing About TRT Is The Cycle Never Ends.


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just my input an experience but my girl loves my hair and I know alot that love manly guys not shavem sissy look. No offense of course I see of ur really fukn hairy to trim or shave ur back or chest but arm pits thats a little bit crazy. Manscape for sure tho trim is a must girls love scaped junk but idk about all that shaving you all r talkn about. Glad I don't gotta worry about that nonsense


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 30, 2014)

Btw dont change for others...unless there bad as fuk an really care about u well then cant argue that lol. To each is own or however you say it


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 30, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> *Btw dont change for others*...unless there bad as fuk an really care about u well then cant argue that lol. To each is own or however you say it


this, i shave my chest, stomach, crotch and armpits. the reason why is because its comfortable, its just a plus that my girl likes it, luckily im not very hairy on my arms and legs


----------



## Big Puppy (Apr 30, 2014)

Everything


----------



## jshel12 (May 6, 2014)

Besides legs and a little on arms, and I mean little, I shave everything else.


----------



## usmclifter (May 6, 2014)

Im with jay...Im Italian and easy to grow hair though my chest thank God is not that hairy I look good with 5 o clock n stubble and my girl prefers it. Im shaven below but men are supposed to be men...muscles, facial hair, sweat....ooh rah..


----------



## twisted (May 7, 2014)

shave arms and pits ,chest, back and jewels ............


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 15, 2014)

shave the junk and trim every thing else with a 1 guard.... on a side note any body here ever got there ass waxed?????? including crack......been thinking about gettin this done.


----------



## ak1951 (May 16, 2014)

Today...I figure if a gal wants smooth legs she will go with another girl...


----------



## ak1951 (May 16, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> shave the junk and trim every thing else with a 1 guard.... on a side note any body here ever got there ass waxed?????? including crack......been thinking about gettin this done.



Brazilian and bleaching. Common and very cool now days.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 20, 2014)

Fuck it Im getting the Brazilian done.  Be nice to not have a hairy ass for once and no one likes ass crack hair...... no one.


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 20, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Fuck it Im getting the Brazilian done.  Be nice to not have a hairy ass for once and no one likes ass crack hair...... no one.



No hair = no dingle berries 


Warrior


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 20, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> No hair = no dingle berries
> 
> 
> Warrior



Hahaha those shriveled calluses. .. I'm not worried about those you can have em

sent by owl


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 20, 2014)

Look at that fur







sent by owl


----------



## Tbjeff (May 20, 2014)

^^ able to turn, pin and selfie of that firm little glute at the same time. Respect.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 22, 2014)

I will post an updated ass pic once waxed. 

.... its going to be the all rage with IMF members.


----------



## uteg (May 27, 2014)

Hairy legs


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2014)

Fuck all of you! I would love to be able to better groom myself, but I break out with mutant acne if a blade or wax touches my skin. Even my face breaks out when I shave which is why I have a beard. 

I personally think I look awesome when I am hairless, but it is not worth the 3 weeks of breakouts I have to deal with. So my question for the ladies is, do you like hair or do you like nasty ass zit infected grossness?


----------



## devildogusmc (Jun 2, 2014)

The females here have spoken. Glad I only shave everything for contest prep. Other than that, it's chest, tiny amount of back hair, and man area. Is that generally good to go ladies?


----------



## Garnet Donald (Jul 30, 2014)

I used to shave my face and pubs twice a week.


----------



## Fogg197 (Aug 1, 2014)

69ingchipmunks said:


> Ladies, do you prefer men with shaved legs or smooth legs or hairy legs? xoxo


Get your man to thin his legs out. If you don't like it it won't take long to grow it back. If you like, wax em


----------



## eraser24 (Aug 31, 2014)

Shaved arms chest abs everything else trimmed don't have much back hair but been thinking about getting it waxed along with the gluteusgluteus


----------



## Masterblaster (Sep 1, 2014)

I'd never shave my leg hair. They are my protection against insect bites. lol.


----------



## Anthony Tate (Sep 2, 2014)

I shave almost every day but I did shave like once or twice a week in the past.


----------



## Loris (Jun 11, 2015)

I like my men hairy muscular, don't like shaven ones especially if the legs are shaven.


----------



## niki (Jul 5, 2015)

Hairy on the legs. And everywhere else for that matter.  I like groomed, but shaved hair on a guy kind of creeps me out.  Oh, and I prefer facial hair too. Not ZZ Top, or Santa Clause style.


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2015)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I will post an updated ass pic once waxed.
> 
> .... its going to be the all rage with IMF members.



Still waiting


----------



## BigJH (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah I shave everything butt just keep down there nice and cut close.. I do keep the leg hair really close and shave them from time to time.. I use to have hair everywhere, my girl loves it being shaved .. Just seems alot cleaner.. Some say men is supposed to have hair that's a matter of opinion... Umm let's see women grow hair ,so I guess they are supposed to have it to...But that would be nasty..


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Hairy legs ok, but damn i wa t my man to be shave his pubic hair down there lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

